# CPT Code for Crutches Training



## dballard2004 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a question about ambulation training with crutches.  Is this something that can be billed by the medical provider (or RN  as incident to physician service)?  If so, is there a CPT code and when can it be used?


----------



## LLovett (Jun 23, 2009)

I would check out 97116, it is a timed code so it can not be incident to. 


Laura, CPC


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for the reply.


----------

